# Highly accurate Tritype Test



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Type Test - Enneagram



*Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541*


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Tritype: 459/495


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

847/874

Some of the questions were so specific or included enough parts that I couldn't get on board with the entire sentiment to click it. IN the first part I don't think any of the full set words selected actually described me, so I was just going for _closest_ fit (but it felt off)


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Type: 4 Tritype: 415/451 

That's what I type myself as too, but felt the questions were pretty obvious for which type they were testing.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

*Result: Type: 3 Tritype: 358/385*

Close, but not close enough.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

927/972

Makes sense I guess


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I got 549/594. 









It's pretty cool. It would be nice if it gave you additional information (such as runner ups (2nd place types) and such).


----------



## mightyoak (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is totally right, but it's definitely the most accurate one I've seen so far...

Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541 (I'd think possibly more 541, idk I think the 5's right anyway)


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

Type: 8 Tritype: 835/853

This is unsurprising and the same as what I get on enneagram test. The questions were more interesting than most but the "7" answers made me cringe.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

Type 5 and 539/593. Also, their instincts test came out with SP/SX. I'm almost bored with personality tests giving me Type Five and INTP. Based on the number of Six options I picked, my wing would have been 5w6. I think I was too reluctant to choose Four options and ended up defaulting to another competency type for the image fix.

Actually, I really like their 'Key Traits' summary for Fives.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 549/594


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Result: Type: 4 Tritype: 469/496First tritype test that's accurate haha


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I *really* liked this test. And, it gave me a different tritype than I usually get. Thanks for posting this. (also, I couldn't tell which types it was talking about *some* of the time heh) 

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541

Also took the instinctual stacking one and this is what I got: Result: Sp/Sx


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 513/531

Neat.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

For the type test...

Result: 

Type: 3 

Tritype: 317/371

This seems like a pretty good test, Chesire. I had to think a while about many of the questions.


For the instinct test...

Result: Sx/So


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

The Night's Queen said:


> 847/874
> 
> Some of the questions were so specific or included enough parts that I couldn't get on board with the entire sentiment to click it. IN the first part I don't think any of the full set words selected actually described me, so I was just going for _closest_ fit (but it felt off)


Heh, I did not expect that you would get 8. I mean I can kind of see it... maybe 8w9?



brightflashes said:


> Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541


Well dang! We almost have the same tritype. Noice! *highfives*



Rose for a Heart said:


> Instinct is accurate too, so/sx.


Wait, it tells you your instinctual variants too? I must have missed that.


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

538/583
I swear I'm more charming than this makes me out to be...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Got 479 and sx/sp for instincts.

I type as 269 sp/sx 

Didn't fully relate to almost anything.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

*Resultaat: Type: 9 Tritype: 926/962*


I used to think to be this... (after long time thinking to be 692/629)
but I seem to be 469 instead.


Soooooooo........... I can understand this outcome.
Also, some questions, well, not always easy to answer.



Though, I may be 9-dom anyway, haha, oh no, not again this...
Or a 6-dom...

Not sure I should believe to be 4-dom anymore.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL !!!!!!

*Type: 5 Tritype: 549/594

*
Sorry folks, there's no 5 in this beast. Retention of resources isn't 5, it's Self Preservation instinct.


edit: ... and the instinct test put me at Sx/Sp. 
What's up with those three images though? None of them was appealing in the slightest to me. And none of them represented Sx. :dry:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I got 729/792. That could be right.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Daeva said:


> LOL !!!!!!
> 
> *Type: 5 Tritype: 549/594
> 
> ...


How in the heck did you test the same as I did? XD :rolling:

Too funny


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Resultado:
Type: 5
Tritype: 548/584

I've never gotten that before and I don't think I identify as it, but the test was definitely pointful and interesting.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Jonneh said:


> Heh, I did not expect that you would get 8. I mean I can kind of see it... maybe 8w9?


Besides anything else I'm 100% too emotional to be an 8 haha, I could tell I was going to get that or 4

The problem is...going through the test again...that I was forced to pick answers like 'outspoken, truth-teller, reactive, wise' (that's an 8 response, right?) because it was pitted against things like 'dutiful, skeptical, anxious, loyal, prepared, outspoken wise' because I guess I'm more truth-telling and reactive than dutiful, skeptical, anxious, loyal, and prepared, but those four words don't describe me at all

And the 2 answers were all really unrelatable



> Wait, it tells you your instinctual variants too? I must have missed that.


Yeah, at the top of the page


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Daeva said:


> What's up with those three images though? None of them was appealing in the slightest to me. And none of them represented Sx. :dry:


Yeah, I'm not a fan of the subtype test; I prefer the Electric Energies one.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> I got 729/792. That could be right.


Just did the instinct test and got sp/sx


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think this reflects me accurately; I've taken it recently:

*Type: 6 Tritype: 648/684*


*Eclectic Energies gave me this:*

You are most likely a *type 5.*

Taking wings into account, you seem to be:* 5w6*

One of the problems with the test provided here is it was easy to rule out one or two, but then some of the traits from one list fit but some from another did--and I couldn't take the two traits, say, from one list and combine it with two traits from the other, so I was left choosing one that didn't fit so that was a 50/50 problem, and ignoring the other which was also a 50/50 split.

***

The only agreement between the two tests was the 6.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

I got 461/416 which does accurately reflect me. I had thought I was a 469 though but I do relate to type 1 as well


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

*Type: 5 Tritype: 548/584*

Lol it only got gut and heart right, but no way I'm hell I'm a 5. The type 7 part made me roll my eyes as it felt shallow as hell. Then I did instinct ones and got Sx/So so at least that's right.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Eclectic Energies:

_You are most likely a type 4 or 7.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 7w8.

Type 7 - 10
Type 4 - 10
Type 8 - 8.7
Type 5 - 6.4
Type 9 - 5.4
Type 3 - 5.3
Type 6 - 4.3_

2s not even on there 

Instinct test (ugh I hate this scantron type thing, boring and I'm always afraid I'm off by one)

You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist) with 3 wing

Sexual variant

Type 4 SX
Type 8 SP
Type 7 SX
Type 3 SX
Type 9 SX
Type 2 SP
Type 5 SX
Type 1 SX
Type 6 SX

________________

Scoring high on the 478 tritype in general  
Don't think it matches me at all


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel like when it comes to enneagram tritype tests, it's impossible for me to score anything other than 459, lol.

No joke. Without fail every time.


* *


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Type: 4 Tritype: 415/451
> 
> That's what I type myself as too, but felt the questions were pretty obvious for which type they were testing.


I feel like that is why people say it is "accurate." Experienced members who know what they are already can breeze through it, and there is no chance of them getting it wrong because they are essentially just describing their type.

I guess it could be the same for the new guys too. Only they don't know what they are yet.


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

Hmm, OK...
Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 539/593

Some of the strings of buzz-words were not too accurate for me, but went with best fit. Loaded questions...

(You're a cat)
Pick which fits you:

-carnivore, licks butt, DOG, fur covered
-bird, feathers, beak, lays eggs
-scales, cold blood, snake, limbless

you get the picture






​


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Xen23 said:


> (You're a cat)
> Pick which fits you:
> 
> -carnivore, licks butt, DOG, fur covered
> ...


Yes, EXACTLY


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

I took the instinct test and scored so/sp. That's the only thing about my type I've never been able to nail down, am I sp/so or so/sp? I settled on sp/so, but think I could definitely be so/sp. Does anyone have any thoughts on how you distinguish the two? I feel like I would never be so-last, so would that point to being so-first?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Xen23 said:


> (You're a cat)
> Pick which fits you:
> 
> -carnivore, licks butt, DOG, fur covered
> ...


Woke up, saw this and laughed so hard that I started crying :laughing:

Very accurate 


________________
Did Eclectic Energies one yesterday, got 4w5 
2 wasn't on the list.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

Type: 8 
Tritype: 845/854


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

648/684 so/sx.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

The test remindes me of the Fauvre-tritype-test. They use almost exactly the same terms. 

My result: Resultat: Type: 1 Tritype: 146/164

The tritype is correct, but I#m not a core-1.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 548/584
Eh, got 538 first time. Some of groups were one item off, and the wording was problematic. There's a difference in feeling something and going around with awkward phrases echoing in my head... Then there's massive assumption about how people think of other people or their relations to other people, which I generally don't do the latter, like EVER. I think the code of honor thing was the worst offending bit the first time around that gave me the 3 instead of the 4. I would NEVER describe my values as a code or honor. That's dogmatic and enslaving to propaganda.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

BTW my actualy tritype is 8-3-7 but I also get 3-8-7 quite a lot but despite the 7 aspect being the last it is always pretty much one of the first things people notice and one of the first ones I identified along with the 8


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

1) Résultat : Type: 9 Tritype: 935/953
2) Résultat : Type: 5 Tritype: 538/583

EDIT : i'll have to think about it.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Chesire Tower said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of the subtype test; I prefer the Electric Energies one.


To be frank, this was by far the most basic and painfully inaccurate and obvious test ever created. I do not understand and am quite frankly bemused at some of the responses of positive feedback, and surely note that they do not come from ENTJ or mostly NT types. This test was the definition of basic- if it were a girl it would be wearing yoga shorts and a crop top with a high ponytail sipping starbucks.- the questions were painfully obvious of which type they possessed and to boot they were quite foolish questions not taking into account sexual variants and the other types! It suffered from condensed and often singular options where I - and most others from the looks of it on the later pages- wanted to choose more things because it would have like 2 grossly relatable options followed by 5 items that were unrelatable in each grid.

Like obviously an 837 will not start a project and quit it, even when she/he loses interest. I answered absolutely NO answers for the type 6 and 5 (which I could tell btw) and ended up answering only two for type 7 (because of the generic/and dissuading way in which they were worded) and received the most foolish and inaccurate tritype of all. These questions lack the quantity and furthermore the quality (in the vast majority of the duration of this “test” -if you would be so generous as to call it that- and I most certainly would like to contact the creator of it and voice this. This test was utter rubbish and poppycock, fellow members if you want to accurately find your tritype then take several enneagram tests and look at the results and study the top 3 medium scores of each triad. Or rather take the accurate and praised version of the test on qzzr instead of looking at the walmart version. Thank you, and subtle apologies if I hurt your feelings but if I did and you made the test Consider a non basic bitch stereotype not over-simplified rewrite and I will link some well grafted tests for you to study. Love me or hate me, like it or lump it- I have a point and unless you are completely disillusioned you will see it. 

P.S I retook the test to prove my thoughts to myself and unsurprisingly answered it to suit the stereotypes for each type viola received drastically different results. Which does not happen on any of the other tests I have taken. I would not recommend it. I would recommend the owner fix it. Do not take this foolish test unless you require wasting your time, during the test it felt off and so did the results which caused me to laugh out loud.

[(Sorry! I had to break the links to post since I'm new and I know I sound like an asshole (apologises  but that is my opinion and I think it got lost on the last page and I wanted to engage lol. I also prefer the electric energies test btw and all the other ones I've taken opposed to that one. https://www.qzzr.com/c/quiz/268918/enneagram-tritype-test (Well written and spot on for me and several others if you research)
Spot on Free Enneagram Personality Test
Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs (excellent but requires self reflection)
Personality Types: Free Enneagram Tests - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

angelicandsyre said:


> .


LOL whatever. 

I found it to be highly accurate and so did a lot of others. There is no need for you to devalue their perceptions; is there? Just say it didn't work for you; is more than enough. :dry:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Result: Type: 2 Tritype: 269/296

So, my tritype was quite correct (although I do think it may have been hard not to be biased since I already had an idea of my tritype), however it got my core type wrong. My type is 926. Perhaps this is because I am a sexual 9, so I seemed more 2ish?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

739/793

The eight answers always seem too aggressive for me and the five answers too introverted.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Chesire Tower said:


> LOL whatever.
> 
> I found it to be highly accurate and so did a lot of others. There is no need for you to devalue their perceptions; is there? Just say it didn't work for you; is more than enough. :dry:



Um, excuse me but I did not devalue anyone else's opinion by stating mine (why should someone's opinion be so unrooted that it is swayed by the contrary approach of others?) and as for "so did a lot of others" there is literally a list of other people who said they found it inaccurate and rubbish and have PM and thanked the post or messaged me. I'm not debasing anyone or anything by saying that I thought it was rubbish. Yes, it didn't work for me and yes I found plenty of others that did and no -absolutely nothing is wrong by voicing that, especially if I didn't like the test and I am not sorry for stating that. If that offends you feel free to block or whatever is done here by the rules. Thanks.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

angelicandsyre said:


> Nothing worth reading. Thanks.


.


----------



## GrayFox (Jul 16, 2017)

No longer there, unfortunately. Any other recommendations? I get something new each time I test.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Did it again : 853. Seems to be obvious I have the same results on EclecticEnergies or SimilarMinds (or 837 there)


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Chesire Tower said:


> .[/QUO
> lol cute �� ( I also can see how original and articulate you are by copying my line of dismissal as an insult) Bye and good riddance love, you're not worth replying to after this but thanks for the laugh bbg.
> Been blocked xo.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Chesire Tower said:


> .


lol cute �� ( I also can see how original and articulate you are by copying my line of dismissal as an insult) Bye and good riddance love, you're not worth replying to after this but thanks for the laugh bbg. 
Been blocked xo.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

GrayFox said:


> No longer there, unfortunately. Any other recommendations? I get something new each time I test.


actually decent ones I can link


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

xx


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

729
Interesting test; external experience keeps me running (always out doing woodsy stuff, Washington DC, Niagara Falls, Dubrovnik, Munich and Nashville for the solar eclipse this year (in the shittiest, probably bed bug infested, motel we would find because trying to get something for those dates even 4 months ahead was like pulling wisdom teeth) and so the separate page with the 7 and the "join me in tasting the world - I value my freedom - long-term commitments quirks- excited about new things then sobering later" were basically all yass. The 1 section reminded me of Chuck McGill from "Better Call Saul". Thinking about it, he's a dead center example of a 1w9, that man. It actually makes me pretty sad how I don't really relate to much of 1 on online tests. 8 seemed kind of intense. 

Anyways, interesting test. Nice to see it worked for a lot of people. I do agree that it was fairly predictable, but wouldn't anything be if you're familiar with the material already? I mean, how esoteric can it get?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

angelicandsyre said:


> lol cute �� ( I also can see how original and articulate you are by copying my line of dismissal as an insult) Bye and good riddance love, you're not worth replying to after this but thanks for the laugh bbg.
> Been blocked xo.


:rolling: XO Thanks! :happy:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

513/531

a little anal lol
*****, puhleeze
a lot anal:laughing:

hard to get close to?
no, nearly impossible


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

7 - 8 - 3

Interesting... 

Originally thought myself 8 - 5 - 3 but 7 has been popping up lately more than just on this quiz


----------



## Enantiodromia (Feb 12, 2013)

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 529/592
592 is what I arrived at on my own and with others before taking any tests, so it reflected that fine.
From what I remember of the qzzr test when I took it awhile back, I do agree with @angelicandsyre that the qzzr one seems better (it's longer, though.)


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought I would try this having in mind I have been off the forum and anything related to it for a while. 

I have always been sure I am 3w2 Sx; I think I used to think I am 371 or 379










No surprise here. I can't really relate to 7 or 9 that much though, but certainly more than 5/6/8/9. By the way, here's a thing. I am a bit conflicted now - am I 3w2 or 3w4?

Earlier, it seemed pretty obvious I was not 3w4. I am not so sure anymore.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Type: 4 Tritype: 468/486


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541


----------



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

Ooh this was fun! Thank you~

*Type: 7 , Tritype: 749/794*

most gentle/magical/fairy-like 7, needs peace/harmony with depth/symbolism/meaning, allowing but hyper-positive, often mistaken for 4 especially if SX. Most elusive, liquid and fluid. They are positive in a gentle way with a touch of sadness. They are identified with being deep but still future-oriented and forward-moving. More underlying self-doubt than is normally found in seven, as well as using the withdrawing defense a bit more. The withdrawn 7
749 - The Bard. Elusive, fluid, positive and gentle. Forward looking, hidden depths, imagination and whim play a role. 
794 - The Gentle Positivist. Innovative, but self doubting and withdrawing as defence. Focus on positivity, gentle help, the looming future.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Type: 4 Tritype: 459/495 - close!


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Result: Type: 1 Tritype: 146/164

I'm impressed. Didn't expect it to actually get it right.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Enantiodromia said:


> Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 529/592
> 592 is what I arrived at on my own and with others before taking any tests, so it reflected that fine.
> From what I remember of the qzzr test when I took it awhile back, I do agree with @angelicandsyre that the qzzr one seems better (it's longer, though.)


Yes, it is longer but the questions also are worded better and the listings aren't so sterotypical, I just honestly found it rubbish but different folks have different strokes so there's always that and even though I did not find it a"accurate" I think it would be easy to manipulate to get a specific result


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

@Chesire Tower You are pathetic and the messages won't show from you since you got blocked and dismissed. You look retarded replying when blocked. Be gone.


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Seriously, it's pathetic at least save face after being dismissed and ignored. I do not know and I do not care about you or what you had to say. I've written you off as incompetent amongst other things hence why I can no longer see the pathetic attempt at your "comebacks" or quote them.

Goodriddance is what I believe I told you xoxo  @Chesire Tower


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Look, it's obvious you have no life, but I'm done. I dismissed you and I'm not /cannot read your posts so why bother?
I wouldn't think highly of you; if I could be bothered to think of you at all (which I will not and cannot). Whatever you feel I really don't give a damn so just let it go because I have no time, or desire to waste MY time arguing with you. You are no one. I do not care for your opinion- so have the last word but I won't be able to read it xox @Chesire Tower


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

I even broke it down for you so you could try to read it all in one go hun xx  
All of this, was a waste of MY time but it spells out clearly that you can piss yourself for all I care love. Now, I'm satisfied. You still here? If so bye boo . 

Remember that you are no one to me or anyone I value- probably not to most people- and you are nothing except for a random who felt the need to compensate and couldn't hold their own in a conversation. Waste someone else's time . Thanks, much love. @Chesire Tower


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

I wouldn't think highly of you; if I could be bothered to think of you at all . Whatever you feel/think I really don't give a shit so let it go because I have no time, or desire to waste MY time arguing with you. You are no one. @Chesire Tower


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

*Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541*

Curious.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Type: 9 Tritype: 946/964


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

angelicandsyre said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* *








angelicandsyre said:


> Seriously, it's pathetic at least save face after being dismissed and ignored. I do not know and I do not care about you or what you had to say. I've written you off as incompetent amongst other things hence why I can no longer see the pathetic attempt at your "comebacks" or quote them.
> 
> Goodriddance is what I believe I told you xoxo  @*Chesire Tower*





angelicandsyre said:


> Look, it's obvious you have no life, but I'm done. I dismissed you and I'm not /cannot read your posts so why bother?
> I wouldn't think highly of you; if I could be bothered to think of you at all (which I will not and cannot). Whatever you feel I really don't give a damn so just let it go because I have no time, or desire to waste MY time arguing with you. You are no one. I do not care for your opinion- so have the last word but I won't be able to read it xox @*Chesire Tower*





angelicandsyre said:


> I even broke it down for you so you could try to read it all in one go hun xx
> All of this, was a waste of MY time but it spells out clearly that you can piss yourself for all I care love. Now, I'm satisfied. You still here? If so bye boo .
> 
> Remember that you are no one to me or anyone I value- probably not to most people- and you are nothing except for a random who felt the need to compensate and couldn't hold their own in a conversation. Waste someone else's time . Thanks, much love. @*Chesire Tower*





angelicandsyre said:


> I wouldn't think highly of you; if I could be bothered to think of you at all . Whatever you feel/think I really don't give a shit so let it go because I have no time, or desire to waste MY time arguing with you. You are no one. @*Chesire Tower *






*5* freaking mentions, seriously? :laughing:
Is this your way of "ignoring" me? How sweet? If that's truly the case; then please "Hon" and I say that with limited compassion ; then please, "unblock" LMFAO me, at once. XDDD This is just too rich. LOLL

:laughin:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Hey @angelicandsyre,

I see you are new to Personality Cafe. Welcome to the forum ^__^

Anyway, this forum, as with all forums, have rules. One rule is to not make personal attacks. Another rule is not troll or derail a thread. A list of forum rules can be found here: http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/594529-personality-cafe-rules.html

Now, I believe it is in your best interest to modify your posts before a moderator comes by and gives you an infraction. It looks like you already know how to edit a post, but, just in case, you can click the work "edit" at the bottom right hand of your posts. You can edit a post within 24 hours of creating it.

Good Luck and Welcome ^__^


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Result: Type: 9 Tritype: 945/954


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Result: Type: 3 Tritype: 378/387


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Result: Type: 4 Tritype: 458/485
Pretty accurate I think


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

took it twice. got 862 and 853, both a little unusual for me. 853 sounds interesting, tbh. I've been on the fence with ennea 7 for a while.. but not sure the three suits me. I don't do what I do for acclaim or attention; I try to excel so I can be my own boss and make my own rules one day. which always sounded 8 or cp6 to me. I work in science so 5 stereotypically fits, but when younger seemed much more of a 7. very restless. considered cp 6 but don't think I'm attuned enough to authority. pretty sure either sx/so or sx/sp. still drawn to the 278 tritype //


----------



## angelicandsyre (Jul 7, 2017)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hey @angelicandsyre,
> 
> I see you are new to Personality Cafe. Welcome to the forum ^__^
> 
> ...


Hey. Thanks (I genuinely mean it without sarcasm) That was nice of you to be courteous and mediate but I won't modify the posts because I don't really intend to be a super active (or active at all really) member - just looking around if something peaks my interest and I forgot about this whole thing until I got the urge to log back on- hence the delay in response. @ [MENTION=38544]@Mr. Meepers  Thanks again 

@Chesire Towers I'm sorry for being rude to you but I am not sorry for voicing my original opinion and I stand by it. The test was over simplified and they are many better tests out there and I'm actually pretty happy to see more people also voicing that or confirming it didn't work to them because of the extremities in the preference/option section in the test. I can't remember what I said to you and it doesn't matter that much because I don't see us getting along either way but I do know it was a cheap shot and I wasn't gunning for your personality type or anything when I steamed up. I literally just wanted the pointless petty conversation over and for you to stop @Ing me (ironic since I just @ you lol) as it finally is. I also wanted to apologise now that I've cooled down for being rude and whether you accept it or not that truly doesn't concern or bother me. I've finished with this thread after stating what bothered me with the test- I apologise for any thing I may have said that was inflaming to you or in general asshole like lol. I still can't read your posts or see what you do on here since blocking and I don't desire or need to. 

Peace (again no sarcasm intended). If you don't care as well - then good for you lol! Still peace whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

angelicandsyre said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine. I really wasn't upset anyway. LOL


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

*Result: Type: 6 Tritype: 614/641*

It seems way off for me, but I don't know.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Type: 1 Tritype: *146/164*


I don't know what this means. I take Enneagram tests and never actually research it much.
I've had type 1 in the past. And 5, and 8, and 6, and 9..


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

4 Tritype: 416/461


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

*Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 548/584*


*scratches head* Well, I did like the test, but...



_Edit_- I took it again to change some of the things I was on the fence about and got *Result: Type: 4 Tritype: 458/485*


not sure where the 8 is coming from, maybe just from me saying that I am bold, opinionated, willful etc and ready to stand up for what I believe in... but that's not just 8.


----------



## myresearch (Apr 4, 2017)

Result: Type: 5 Tritype: 549/594

result is accurate for me.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)

Type: 5 Tritype: 549/594


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Type: 6 Tritype: 614/641


----------



## mlu (May 23, 2017)

Type: 5 Tritype: 514/541


----------



## Alissia (Sep 24, 2017)

Great thank you


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

It says that the content is no longer available


----------



## Nakstiigala (Jan 23, 2018)

Hei, 

the link is 404... Is there some other great test or perhaps this one has changed the URL?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Link is broken


----------

